# Zusammenfassung ausgeben



## neuling1234 (3. Aug 2014)

Hallo ,

wie kann man denn eine zusammengefasste Ausgabe erreichen? Ich stelle mir folgendes vor:
ich schreibe den ersten Wert in ein Array und zähle die Menge gleich mit.
Beim zweiten Verkäufer wird geprüft ob der Name gleich ist. Wenn ja möchte ich nur die Anzahl zum ersten addieren wenn nein ein neues Array anlegen usw usw.

Am Ende sollten bei meinem Beispiel dann zwei Arrays existieren:

Array 1  ABC  4
Array 2  AAA  8

Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt  

Der Code ist nur ein Bsp.  für die XML Ausgabe . Nun fehlt nur eine Idee für die Zusammenfassung der Werte.

[XML]
        <Verkäufer>
        <Name>ABC</Name>
        <Anzahl>1</Anzahl>

        <Verkäufer>
        <Name>AAA</Name>
        <Anzahl>3</Anzahl>

         <Verkäufer>
        <Name>ABC</Name>
        <Anzahl>3</Anzahl>

         <Verkäufer>
        <Name>AAA</Name>
        <Anzahl>5</Anzahl>
[/XML]


----------



## dzim (4. Aug 2014)

Mal vom invaliden XML-Beispiel abgesehen (schliessendes Verkäufer-Tag fehlt noch), verstehe ich das Problem noch nicht. Irgendwie schienen das Bsp.-XML und deine Frage nicht ganz zu korrelieren.


----------



## Joose (4. Aug 2014)

neuling1234 hat gesagt.:


> wie kann man denn eine zusammengefasste Ausgabe erreichen? Ich stelle mir folgendes vor:
> ich schreibe den ersten Wert in ein Array und zähle die Menge gleich mit.
> Beim zweiten Verkäufer wird geprüft ob der Name gleich ist. Wenn ja möchte ich nur die Anzahl zum ersten addieren wenn nein ein neues Array anlegen usw usw.



Wie dzim schon sagte ist das XML Beispiel nicht valide.

So du hast dir schon überlegt wie man es vielleicht manchen könnte. Was hindert dich daran es auszuprobieren? Statt hier auf eine Antwort zu warten einfach deine Idee nehmen, versuchen umzusetzen und wenn ein konkretes Problem auftritt kann man ja fragen.

Ja deine Theorie klingt richtig. Probiere sie umzusetzen um zu sehen ob es auch in der Praxis stimmt


----------

